# Best method for support on overhead curves



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

We are putting our large scale indoors for right now, I am using 1x6 planks for the shelfs along the wall and a section of stained plywood for the curves so I can put a display of a few ceramic xmas buildings in each corner. But, I have atleast 2 places I need the shelf to follow the curvature of the track. I am using LGB R1 curved track. I did this one by using short pieces of straight shelf work, but the overall effect and look was poor. I am gusssing the only way is to rip them from a sheet of wood. Anybody near Kokomo IN that is good with cutting curves from wood? Thanks Mike and Michele T


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

At the local Menards you can find wide glued up 1" boards I think up to 20". The edges would look a lot better than plywood, and you could get a pretty good curve cut with a jig saw. I used all 1" when I ran a double line around the shop. Some of it is a wall shelf and some is suspended from the ceiling, with enough grade one line passes over the other. We have one picture of this on our web site, the Garden RR page.


----------



## RRT114 (Mar 8, 2008)

I did my overhead layout with plywood also. I used 8 foot curves, but the same would apply for you.I just used the 90 degree angle that is already there on all four corner of the plywood, and put the curve track on the playwood, traced it, went to a discount appliance store, bought a low price Jig-Saw, cut the pieces out, and used the metal "L" shelf brackets.

THEN i cut the straight pieces to fit between the four corners., and again used the brackets.

Came out decent, bit this was for a bedroom, nothing fancy. But the brackets come in all different colors and sizes from Lowes.



These Pictures were taken from a Camera Cell phone, so not the best quality, but at least viewable.





























Hope this helps,

Ryan


----------



## RRT114 (Mar 8, 2008)

O, and I also did a double coat of a nice Brown semi gloss paint,before i put it up there, came out great.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks great Ryan, thats bascily what I have done with 2 of my corners, its the other two that need something else. I could go that route again, but I would need to make brackets to mount the board to the ceiling, there is no wall below shelf board in those 2 turns as the are over open hallways. I will have to picture it in my mind tonight, see if I like it. Thanks for sharing the pics. I will take one of the corner I have done and post it up. Mike


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok, here is a pic of the corner that is done, the short stretch above the TV and the gap between the two sections that spans the hallway entrance, where the quandry lies on what to use for the corner. I could do a solid corner section like in the first pic, then I would have more room for my ceramic building collection. It used to be behind the track when I had O scale on the old layout in our mobile home. With G, there isnt enough room for anything but false fronts behind the track. Mike


----------



## RRT114 (Mar 8, 2008)

Very Nice!

Hmmm......That does look like it will take a little thought to figure out. I have a similar section like that. 



For that corner piece, I made the corner piece have a larger straight section (No separate straight section from above the door to the until about 2 feet behind the Dots Caboose)


You can see I just drilled an anchor into the ceiling and attached a piece of wire (Just did that quick, I'm not sure what i'l put their permanently, probably a decorative chain or the like) so that it doesn't sage when i run heavy engines over it.


You could probably just design a "Cradle" of some sort and drill holes, use anchors, and that should support it up there...I did not have to do that to hold a whole piece up there for this project.

HOWEVER, I doo kknow that Lowes and other hardware stores carry the "L" brakets that are a perfect 90 degree angle, which you could use upside down, so you can use them above the door, and the TV, They are almost like a braket for woodworking, not sure what they are called, but they would probably work in thos areas. They are just "Metal looking, So maybe paint would spruce them up. If I new the word for them I would get a pic, but i don't.





























Hope this helps a little

Ryan


----------



## RRT114 (Mar 8, 2008)

The Bracket I was talking about looks very much like this, it is only longer, usually different sizes. So you may be able to use these in those places you can't use the other brackets


----------



## TheManny (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a link to the overhead train system that I built for my daughter. I used one-inch unfinished boards, sanded and stained them, and used dowel pins and pressure from a cable to hold it together. The whole structure rests on finished wood shelf brackets, each with a single screw attached to the studs.
Manny


----------

